# iText: PDF-Datei erzeugen



## robdive (8. Sep 2004)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen!!!

ich möchte mit iText pdf's erstellen, aber nicht text !!
bsp.: 
	
	
	
	





```
Paragraph text = new Paragraph("bla");
```

sondern, ich möchte ein ganzes JPanel das in sich Text und Bilder hat als pdf erstellen.

hat jemand mit iText Erfahrung und kann mir vielleicht helfen??


----------



## thE_29 (9. Sep 2004)

```
document = new Document(PageSize.A4, 36, 36, 19, 19); //Seitenränder
    HeaderFooter footer = new HeaderFooter("Seite ",
        FontFactory.getFont("Courier New", 8, com.lowagie.text.Font.NORMAL)), true);

    try
    {
      writerA = PdfWriter.getInstance(document,new FileOutputStream("C:\\test.pdf");
   }
   catch (FileNotFoundException ex)
   {
       clog.writeNewLog(objPara,(Exception)ex);
   }   catch (com.lowagie.text.DocumentException ex1)
   {
       clog.writeNewLog(objPara,(Exception)ex1);
   }

   document.setFooter(footer);
   document.open();

    try {
           document.add(ELEMENTE); //schau ob du hier was adden kannst! Images kann man adden 
//com.lowagie.text.Image oder schau im tut!
    }
    catch (Exception ex2) {
        clog.writeNewLog(objPara,ex2);
    }

    writerA.setViewerPreferences(PdfWriter.FitWindow);
    writerA.setViewerPreferences(PdfWriter.CenterWindow);

    document.close();
```


----------



## foobar (9. Sep 2004)

http://www.lowagie.com/iText/tutorial/


----------

